# RX 580 GPU load - 0% with newest version



## VashCZ (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello ppl.

https://vashcz.rajce.idnes.cz/spatne_veci#GPU_ZGPUloadstrange.jpg - this one is when playing Arma 3
https://vashcz.rajce.idnes.cz/spatne_veci#insurgencyusageCPUGPU.jpg - this one was Insurgency Sandstorm, originally not meant for this purpose

As you can see, GPU load is peaking up to 100%, but there are many drops to 0%.
At first I thought it is Radeon Chill or something, but it is explicitly switched off. Also when sensors refresh switched to 0,1 second, this happen with no, or almost no change.
Trust me I was playing that Arma game for whole time. There were some menu pauses or FPS dips but.. it is to be seen in core clock and memory clock graphs.

Now.
Is possible that sensors on my GPU went bad?
Or is it something else?

Because on the contrary some well optimized games are showing fluid GPU usage.. 100%, 90% or that. So I am totally confused.

Thanks for further answers and help,
VashCZ


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Newest version of what?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 20, 2019)

i have a simler problem in trixx my gpu load is stuck at 16%, but all other mointor program shows it working as norm maybe its related.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2019)

xtreemchaos said:


> i have a simler problem in trixx my gpu load is stuck at 16%


This is a known issue on certain AMD cards, the issue is that AMD changed some register offsets with a new driver. I think the latest version of TRIXX should fix that



VashCZ said:


> Is possible that sensors on my GPU went bad?


Seems that the game is sometimes not putting enough load on the GPU.

Are other titles showing similar results?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 20, 2019)

thanks W1zzard ive just installed the 6.8.0 ver and indeed the load is working as it should.


----------



## VashCZ (Feb 20, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Newest version of what?


GPU_Z 2.16.0 - newest version



W1zzard said:


> This is a known issue on certain AMD cards, the issue is that AMD changed some register offsets with a new driver. I think the latest version of TRIXX should fix that
> 
> 
> Seems that the game is sometimes not putting enough load on the GPU.
> ...



Will try Trixx update too
Will show soem other titles


UPDATE:
Soo, I have GPU Tweak II and ASUS card. The utility is newest version.

Company of heroes 2 https://vashcz.rajce.idnes.cz/spatne_veci#COH2GPUnoload.jpg - yeaaa, I know this is not good game
Crysis https://vashcz.rajce.idnes.cz/spatne_veci#CrysisGPUusage.jpg - looks much better

Well but still... why does it show 0%? Because it cap GPU when it has all frames generated? Sounds nonsense because it must generate those frames when these actually happen and I play
without V-sync and have 144HZ monitor so I never check FPS limiter.
f.e. in CoH2 I got only 55FPS and minimum recorded was about 35FPS. Is it so badly optimized :-/.

Will definitelly test Dota 2, maybe if internet connnection allows I update and play some late AAA.



UPDATE 2:
Aaand this is Dota 2 - https://vashcz.rajce.idnes.cz/spatne_veci#dotaGPUusage.jpg
strange isn't it...

So GPU_Z experts got me any answer? Flash BIOS or whatever?


----------



## VashCZ (Feb 26, 2019)

UPDATE 3:
Battlefield 1 - https://vashcz.rajce.idnes.cz/spatne_veci#BF1load.jpg


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2019)

Whats your complete system specs?


Reinstall your os.

Probably hitting power limits too


----------



## VashCZ (Feb 27, 2019)

Aaallright.

https://www.czc.cz/8igsnd8ci6jl18uq4u1dhhij8e/seznam this is my complete list. Just updated.
Power limits of GPU? So I should increase? Will do sir and try.

As I had no such strange readings with GTX 760 and later GTX 1050(because 760 died), I am not going to reinstall, I m not the guy reinstall it every half a year :-D.
But I am upgrading to Ryzen when new gen comes up so in about half a year I m also upgrading to W10(together with DX12, damned Microsoft)

UPDATE 1:
Battlefield 1 with 150% power limit - https://vashcz.rajce.idnes.cz/spatne_veci#BF1powerlimit150.jpg
Maybe it felt smoother. Maybe FPS higher... probably helped.

But there was also "target temperature" in ASUS GPU Tweak II. Whenever I set different number than default 65 it resets after pressing "apply" button. Strange. Even when I bound it to power limit(which I do not understand why would anyone do) it does reset and power limit stays and icon indicates bounded. Which is strange and maybe it is somehow broken too.

After today upgrade of GPU_Z there it still shows 0% GPU usage. Is there high possibility it is Windows related?


----------



## VashCZ (Mar 1, 2019)

Insurgency after update - https://vashcz.rajce.idnes.cz/spatne_veci#INSURGENCYAFTERPATCH.jpg


----------



## r9 (Mar 1, 2019)

If you get GPU load 0% you'll get frozen screen.
And that can be caused by many things: CPU bottleneck, GPU issues, you might even get driver stop responding etc.
But from a gather is that just the app is not reporting correctly but the games run fine, so why do you care ?


----------



## VashCZ (Mar 1, 2019)

Very much right. But do you think I would be able to play for one hour with just frozen screen half of time? :-D

No. It does simply work! I have quite stable FPS. Depends the game ofc. It may be sensor malfunction or GPU_Z problem. Or any kind of problem. But games run just fine.
And this thread is all about. I don´t know what the fuck is it.


edit:
Oh yes why do I care... I wanted to know about Insurgency Sandstorm. What is the problem? Or wanted to tweak my GPU. But with these strange % reading I am not able to do. It is confusing.

GPU_Z is all about GPU sensor readings and infos isn´t it? That is why I ask here. Ever met this problem?


----------



## HD64G (Mar 1, 2019)

When unrestricted, the GPU would be loaded at 100% at all times when gaming. V-sync or FPS limit or Chill feature enabled in driver could result in that GPU load graph.


----------



## VashCZ (Mar 1, 2019)

According to this graph of Arma 3 https://vashcz.rajce.idnes.cz/spatne_veci#GPU_ZGPUloadstrange.jpg is GPU usage *MAYBE* somewhere between 50% and 100%. But I can not see whole graph so I am unable to show you that you are not right. 100% is wet dreams by my opinian. Crysis and Battlefield.. yea probably... can t see the graph but yea, there is 100%.

V-sync and FPS cap and Chilling is off.

edit: These graph 0% GPU load is so long... about a minute. Would be miraculous chill feature. GPU generate X frames 60 seconds foreward :-D.


edit 2: I found out I have older drivers so here is new test with the newest - Crysis and Insurgency Sandstorm
https://vashcz.rajce.idnes.cz/spatne_veci#CrysisandInsurgewncynewdrivers.jpg

edit 3:
I have one VERY INTERISTING - FUR Mark
https://vashcz.rajce.idnes.cz/spatne_veci#FURmark.jpg


----------



## VashCZ (Mar 4, 2019)

bump.

Is this regular behaviour? Please see FUR Mark right above this post, compared to others. Ever met this kind of "problem"?


----------



## lagginswag (Mar 4, 2019)

i had the 0% usage issue with my nitro 480 and i'm pretty sure the fix, at least for me was updating to version 1809 of windows 10. (msi afterburner 4.6.0 beta 12, adrenalin 19.2.1 and gpuz 2.16.0)


----------



## VashCZ (Mar 4, 2019)

I had stucked % usage problem too with this very same RX 580. But it was fixed when upgraded GPU_Z.

I have Windows 7 so... maybe it is Windows related? But I repeat I had not a this kind of problem with GTX 760 and GTX 1050.


----------



## lagginswag (Mar 4, 2019)

yea, i was just throwing it out there in case anyone had the issue with win10, it was driving me crazy lol.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2019)

This kind of uneven GPU load reporting seems normal on AMD cards, it seems to have to do with the way they measure GPU load internally (which is the value GPU-Z uses).

If you look in task manager you should see a more even GPU load curve? Please check and confirm


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 7, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> This kind of uneven GPU load reporting seems normal on AMD cards, it seems to have to do with the way they measure GPU load internally (which is the value GPU-Z uses).
> 
> If you look in task manager you should see a more even GPU load curve? Please check and confirm




Other users have reported GPU load curves to be a lot more stable in the Windows 10 graph.

if it's gaming smoothly there ain't a problem.


----------



## VashCZ (Mar 7, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> This kind of uneven GPU load reporting seems normal on AMD cards, it seems to have to do with the way they measure GPU load internally (which is the value GPU-Z uses).
> 
> If you look in task manager you should see a more even GPU load curve? Please check and confirm



I have Windows 7. Some else program I can use that has similar reading standart as W10 task manager?



eidairaman1 said:


> Other users have reported GPU load curves to be a lot more stable in the Windows 10 graph.
> 
> if it's gaming smoothly there ain't a problem.


Gaming is not smooth, however I am almost certain that is just right.
I am just feeling sad because I really used GPU_Z with NVIDIA card for almost any new game to optimize settings. Actually I was usually putting minimum settings. Then added VRAM related settings. Then was checking GPU load to hit 100%, while adding ambient occlusion etc. And that could be done in just one hour in game and I did know it was very well set. That was related to badly optimized games as tehy were not able to use 100% with supermaxed FPS at minimum settings.
Battlefield was using 100% as well optimized game and was much easier to set.. just fast look at FPS counter.
But now with stronger GPU seeing 1/3 of graph gaps in order to set it properly I must do some real ingame test and watch FPS graphs and properly analyze so I just don t enjoy game as much :-(.

That s shame. Nobody told me about this bug. Never seen anybody reporting this on czech forums.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

I posted this before but HWINFO64 has two readings on my 570 for usage





the top one is the one which goes crazy 0% to 100% all the time up and down like a yoyo. The "d3d usage" reports the load accurately, and this is what i go by. It also seems Task manager in windows 10 reads this value too as it does not exhibit the behaviour. Funny enough is that AMD driver performance monitoring uses the dodgy one...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I posted this before but HWINFO64 has two readings on my 570 for usage
> 
> View attachment 118244
> the top one is the one which goes crazy 0% to 100% all the time up and down like a yoyo. The "d3d usage" reports the load accurately, and this is what i go by. It also seems Task manager in windows 10 reads this value too as it does not exhibit the behaviour. Funny enough is that AMD driver performance monitoring uses the dodgy one...


yeah, the "dodgy" one is the one provided by the AMD GPU itself, through its own registers. Windows measures GPU load in the operating system itself, that gives the smooth value


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> yeah, the "dodgy" one is the one provided by the AMD GPU itself, through its own registers. Windows measures GPU load in the operating system itself, that gives the smooth value


I didn't notice this on Vega cards, but only on Polaris. Maybe fixed in GCN5?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I didn't notice this on Vega cards, but only on Polaris. Maybe fixed in GCN5?


Yeah I vaguely remember only seeing this on Polaris


----------

